# How to turn Native Off?



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been reading lots of posts about turning native mode off on the HR20. Unfortunately, I haven't found any instructions on exactly how to do this.

The closest I can find is setting the only resolution choice to 720p (this is the native mode for my LCD); and then unchecking the others (480i, 480p & 1080i). Is this what turning Native Mode Off entails? If not, is there some other setting I'm missing?

Eric


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Menu> Help & Setting> Setup> Display. 

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Owners manual (pg 13, 23, 68, 77, 78 & 79).


----------



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

hmss007 said:


> I've been reading lots of posts about turning native mode off on the HR20. Unfortunately, I haven't found any instructions on exactly how to do this.
> 
> The closest I can find is setting the only resolution choice to 720p (this is the native mode for my LCD); and then unchecking the others (480i, 480p & 1080i). Is this what turning Native Mode Off entails? If not, is there some other setting I'm missing?
> 
> Eric


Here are the instructions on turning Native Mode ON/OFF. NATIVE mode lets the HR-20 automatically choose the resolution of the program as it is being broadcast. This question comes up so often that I added the steps to do this in the UNNOFICIAL HR-20 Tips & Tricks:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67933

This is on page 2 of the UNNOFICIAL HR-20 Tips.

-Craig


----------

